Ask HN: What is your favorite programming font? - pmoriarty
======
mockindignant
Adobe Source Code Pro: [https://github.com/adobe-fonts/source-code-
pro](https://github.com/adobe-fonts/source-code-pro)

~~~
lj3
Seconded.

------
muzani
Hack [https://sourcefoundry.org/hack/](https://sourcefoundry.org/hack/)

~~~
lwhsiao
Hack is great, it's been my default since I found it a couple years ago.

------
phakding
Consolas and Inconsolata. Unfortunately, I use Intellij idea currently and
Inconsolata is rendered horribly in that ide even with infinality and intellij
Specific configs.

Ubuntu mono is also not bad.

~~~
vassilevsky
Consolas is the absolute best. It has such a firm shape. You can read/write it
days long and your eyes don't get tired. A+ job from Microsoft.

------
kagcc
Currently my favourite by far is
[Iosevka]([https://be5invis.github.io/Iosevka/](https://be5invis.github.io/Iosevka/))

~~~
indemnity
Likewise. I tweak it a bit (lower underscores, dotted 0, different @ symbol),
but the custom build system makes tweaking it a breeze.

Also build a custom version for IntelliJ as its font rendering is a shitshow
and you cannot get consistency with the rest of the OS with it.

------
sammygutierrez
Fira Code
[https://github.com/tonsky/FiraCode](https://github.com/tonsky/FiraCode)

~~~
tincholio
[Hasklig]([https://github.com/i-tu/Hasklig/](https://github.com/i-tu/Hasklig/)),
which is derived from Fira Code, and brings some nice (properly spaced)
ligatures useful if you use functional languages.

------
jryan49
Terminus

Some OSes and programs it doesn't look good though.

[http://terminus-font.sourceforge.net/](http://terminus-font.sourceforge.net/)
[https://files.ax86.net/terminus-ttf/](https://files.ax86.net/terminus-ttf/)

------
wingerlang
The default font in Xcode and Sublime. I am one of those that doesn't really
care enough to change it.

------
sharmi
Used fantasque sans mono for a long long time. It has a certain character, yet
is legible and accomodates more lines of code than most other fonts.

Now using fira code, for a change. It has good legibility too.

Dejavu sans mono is anotherfont that has good readability but I have not used
for an extended period.

------
irickt
Luxi Mono, monospaced with serifs, very readable for code and text.
[https://www.fontsquirrel.com/fonts/Luxi-
Mono](https://www.fontsquirrel.com/fonts/Luxi-Mono)

------
groundCode
Inconsolata
[https://levien.com/type/myfonts/inconsolata.html](https://levien.com/type/myfonts/inconsolata.html)

------
acheron
PxPlus VGA9: [https://int10h.org/oldschool-pc-
fonts/fontlist/](https://int10h.org/oldschool-pc-fonts/fontlist/)

------
awhatname
Pragmata Pro
[https://www.fsd.it/shop/fonts/pragmatapro/](https://www.fsd.it/shop/fonts/pragmatapro/)

------
pubby
Dina
[https://www.dcmembers.com/jibsen/download/61/](https://www.dcmembers.com/jibsen/download/61/)

------
arthurcolle
APL385 Unicode is by far the best font for programming. It is so much better
than anything else that I now get a visceral reaction looking at Menlo,
Consolas or even Source Code Pro

~~~
jstewartmobile
I like it! Thanks!

[http://www.apl385.com/fonts/index.htm](http://www.apl385.com/fonts/index.htm)

------
jimmahoney
Anonymous Pro
[https://fonts.google.com/specimen/Anonymous+Pro](https://fonts.google.com/specimen/Anonymous+Pro)

------
Random_Person
Whatever the default font is for my editor. I've never found font to be a
barrier for me. I'm currently using Atom, so I guess Menlo or Consolas.

------
misterioss
Iosevka
[https://be5invis.github.io/Iosevka/](https://be5invis.github.io/Iosevka/)

------
a_bored_husky
Monoid: [https://larsenwork.com/monoid/](https://larsenwork.com/monoid/)

------
AJMaxwell
Roboto Mono. I use the Roboto family as my default font in Ubuntu and Windows.

------
kp25
Default font on Macbook (Sierra and above) - SF Mono

------
kevinherron
on macOS: Menlo

on Windows: Consolas

on Linux: Adobe Source Code Pro or DejaVu Sans Mono

------
jolmg
Misc Fixed (size 7 / pixelsize 9)

------
PieUser
Consolas because I love Microsoft

------
rhlala
Hack, consolas, deja vue mono.

------
Cypher
hack

------
aqatl
GoMono and Ubuntu Mono

------
Carpetsmoker
DejaVu Sans Mono

------
meguest
Overpass Mono

------
tealeg
IBM Plex Mono

------
neverminder
Ubuntu mono.

------
jstewartmobile
DaddyTimeMono, for dogfooding purposes.

------
scooble
6x12

------
nektro
monospace

------
miguelrochefort
Consolas

------
scarcely
Comic Sans. To remind yourself to be humble at all times

------
scarcely
Courier Prime because it doesn't look like a "programming font"

